# USA East & Sci-Fi



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

USA East & Sci-Fi East Analog feeds to convert to digital and change satellites - NBC Cable Networks will be changing the satellites and method of C-band delivery. 

USA East will change on 11/15/05 will move to New Satellite Galaxy 1R, tr 24 from the current satellite G12, tr 19.

Sci-Fi East will change on 11/15/05 will move to New Satellite Galaxy 1R, tr 24 from the current satellite G12, tr 19.

NBC Universal Cable Networks will supply you with a DigiCipher Integrated Satellite Receiver Descrambler for each of the above services currently distributed to your head-end(s). You must be a current subscriber of the analog service. Please contact SMS today if you need to order a DigiCipher.

Source: Satellite Management Services


----------

